# Video: Volvo accidentally smashes new car in safety demo



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Doh!



> *At a demonstration of Volvo's new collision warning system in Sweden this week, Wired got first-hand experience of what happens when it goes badly wrong -- and we've got the video below to prove it.*
> 
> The new Volvo S60, due for release later this year, was fired out of Volvo's testing tunnel at around 30MPH, and* the collision detection system should have kicked in, bringing the car automatically to a halt before hitting the truck in its path.
> 
> ...


http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive...o-accidentally-smashes-new-car-in-safety-demo


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

pulled a mercedes!


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

chivas said:


> pulled a mercedes!


:rofl:


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

I love it when the suit takes the mic to tell everyone that the test didn't go as planned. :rofl:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Reminds me of the infamous BMW test driver who accidentally flipped the car over trying to take a turn.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Perhaps the key was not on?!?! :rofl:


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

I liked that the wipers came on after the collision. I think it's a great safety feature to help the driver see what they hit in front of them.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

oops


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

"...and now class, we're going to show you the model with the crash prevention system turned 'on'..." :angel:


df


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

chivas said:


> pulled a mercedes!


I don't get it =( Someone fill me in!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

skywolf said:


> I don't get it =( Someone fill me in!


But you need to empty yourself first.

mw


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Happened to Jeremy Clarkson in the XC 60 as well

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/jeremy_clarkson/article5330874.ece



> The system is called City Safety, it***8217;s fitted as standard to all XC60s and it works like this. A radar ***8220;sees***8221; the road ahead and if it senses that you are about to have a rear-end shunt it will apply the brakes for you.
> 
> Of course I had to try this out and that means I must apologise profusely to the driver of the BMW 3-series whose car I thwacked while he was waiting at a roundabout on the Oxford ring road.
> 
> I don***8217;t know what went wrong. But plainly you really should read the handbook before saying to your friends in the car: ***8220;Watch this. I***8217;m not going to brake but we won***8217;t hit the car in front.***8221; Because, as I proved, you will.


----------

